# Tarpon 120 vs Jackson Cruise



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

I have been contemplating a new kayak and looking at the tarpon 120 and Jackson cruise 12. I can get both for a similar price, with the tarpon at $700 and the cruise 12 at $750 (but a few freebies with the cruise)

Any opinions?

I will use primarily for fishing a variety of waters. Stability is important but standing is not. 

Thanks


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

The cruise is a great boat!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Jackson, all day every day.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Jackson baby!!


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

How about the Coosa? I can get a steal of a price on one, but when I fish rivers I paddle up and float down. A little worried about the paddle up but the kayak is laid out very well for fishing. My flat water fishing is small lakes, so no long paddles or Lake Erie stuff.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've never paddled the Jackson Cruise, I own a Tarpon 120 and love it. But if you are spending most of your time in rivers, the Tarpon is not for you.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Spacecowboy said:


> How about the Coosa? I can get a steal of a price on one, but when I fish rivers I paddle up and float down. A little worried about the paddle up but the kayak is laid out very well for fishing. My flat water fishing is small lakes, so no long paddles or Lake Erie stuff.


A Coosa would be so much better than the Cruise for river fishing it isn't even a comparison.


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

I have heard that they are outstanding for river fishing, but I also heard that the Coosa sucks for rowing up river.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I row my coosa up river all the time, It was made for rivers!

The Cruise is a good all around kayak. But if your doing more rivers the Coosa is it!. Wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I think you need to use a ride 115 for your comparison instead of the tarpon 120. I row the ride upstream all the time without an issue. I have no problem paddling past canoecarpkillers cuda 12 lol


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh yea.. I know you said standing up isn't a big thing. I said the same thing before I got the ride. Now I spend 70% of my time standing up


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I've owned them both and in fact sold a tarpon 120 2 years ago to buy a cruise 12. The cruise hands down and the biggest reason amongst a few...the seat!!! They paddle very similar but you will like the outfiting options, open floor and comfy seat a lot more with the Jackson!


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

Well the tarp and has been illuminated from contention. It's a great kayak and I have had one in the past, which is partly why I have eliminated it as it's just not as much fun getting the same kayak again.

It is basically down to the Coosa or the cruise 12. The cruise is about $70 cheaper but both are a great deal so price is really not the factor.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Coosas are slow and dont track very well so going upstream in heavier current sucks but is doable. They also are affected by wind more than most kayaks. But if you float downstream a river most of the time than its incredible. But it is not great for flatwater.


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

I think for what I do now, and hope to do in the future the Cruise 12 is the way I will go.


----------



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

My buddy and I both have tarpon 120s his is last years model and mine is 2years old. The tarpon is relatively fast. My girl friend has a recreational kayaks I got her and I find myself alway paddling too fast. Lots of room in the tarpon as well I'm 6'3" 240lbs and I have no issues with room for my feet or stability. As with any longer kayak it doesn't turn like the shorter ones do but the trade off is the stability and the fact that you stay much straighter when paddling on rougher water. I honestly don't have any experience with your other choice otherwise I'd chime in on it too


----------



## Daddy Dave (Apr 28, 2015)

Our local Jackson dealer has some demo boats he lets people try, see if your will do the same and try them both.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Columbus Kayak is having a Demo day June 7th at Alum.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1602467723338982/

They will have all the Jackson's out


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Send a PM to SMBHooker, he's had a Coosa for a few years and spends a lot of river time in it + he takes it out into salt water.

I have the Cuda and Cruise, but if I spent a lot of time on the river I'd be in a Coosa.


----------



## Spacecowboy (May 19, 2014)

I paddles a Coosa this week and it is out. I have not yet bought and am seriously considering a Slayer 12. The cruise 12 is in second. I can get the cruise for $50 less plus $200 in store credit. Hoping to make a decision today.


----------

